# Italian moving to Munich - Residency ?



## D-redge (May 26, 2014)

Good day,

I am an Italian looking to move to Munich, but will be staying with a friend until I find my own place. If I don't have a rental agreement, how can I get the resident registration card? Can my friend verify somehow that I live with him, etc.?

Thank you for the help.

D


----------

